
How the world's inventory of nuclear weapons grew – then shrunk again - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/nuclear-war-north-korea-weapons-arsenal-russia-usa-0cfa7928-6c87-48c0-a69c-3452ad6628ec.html
======
eesmith
> ... harder to detect and more lethal than ever before. "The Pentagon
> envisions a new age in which nuclear weapons are back in a big way ...
> Russia has accelerated a dangerous game that the United States must match,
> even if the price tag soars above $1.2 trillion," the New York Times
> reports.

There's one thing wrong with that analysis. The US modernization program, with
superfuze, has resulted in nuclear weapons which are about three times more
lethal than they were 10-20 years ago.

It's the US which is playing the dangerous game, forcing Russia back into an
arms race in order to ensure retaliation for a US first strike.

